# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Gaboon Birthday

## reptileexperts

It would seem my wife has gained some confidence with our venomous snakes and has started gaining some interest with me in the area of Bitis. After a lot of effort, surprise attempts, and trying her best to keep secrets, my wife finalized my birthday yesterday with our new female high pink / red Western Gaboon Viper from Jesse Black, and a 3D Gaboon cake made by a local cake designer. 

*disclosure. The pattern was too intricate for the designer to make just right so she ended up painting it silver* 

More to come and progress will ensue on this thread. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-17-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (09-14-2016),cayley (02-28-2017),cron14 (10-02-2016),dr del (09-14-2016),D_ONE (10-07-2016),_Fraido_ (09-14-2016),Gio (09-18-2016),_redshepherd_ (09-17-2016),salt (09-20-2016),_Sirensong26_ (09-14-2016)

----------


## Sirensong26

Beautiful looking Gabby. I love their pattern. Happy Birthday!

----------

_reptileexperts_ (09-14-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Gorgeous!

----------

_reptileexperts_ (09-14-2016)

----------


## reptileexperts

Thanks all, I will get better pictures soon!

----------


## reptileexperts

West African Gaboon Viper by Cody Conway, on Flickr

Today's shot!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-17-2016),_Fraido_ (09-17-2016),Gio (09-18-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Absolutely amazing!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Gorgeous little snake! Gaboons are some of the most beautiful snakes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Albert Clark

Happy birthday! Best wishes. Fantastic looking animal too, congrats.  :Good Job:

----------


## STjepkes

Oh wow that is such a sweet gift! Gaboons are the coolest and that cake looks great too. Happy birthday, man!

----------


## BMorrison

Oh my lanta... always been fascinated by the gabby's probably won't ever have a hot but she's a beaut! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Thanks all! Once she drops her skin we will grab another shot and get some super slow motion feeding videos up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-18-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (09-20-2016)

----------


## reptileexperts

In case you missed it on the reptile report. For those wanting to know more about the different looks of Bitis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-02-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (09-20-2016)

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

When you get a super slow mo feeding video send to me so I can post it on The Reptile Report!! Ricky@TheReptileReport.com

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-20-2016)

----------


## reptileexperts

Last nights feeding. No video yet as she's kind of skittish and wants to feed in the dark. 


And a new macro shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-02-2016),_Fraido_ (10-02-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Thanks! If I could keep venomous it would certainly be bitis. I like the fact that she'd rather feed in the dark.  :Good Job:

----------


## reptileexperts

> Thanks! If I could keep venomous it would certainly be bitis. I like the fact that she'd rather feed in the dark.


They are an incredible species. People seem to jump on keeping them rather quickly treating them like a beginner species. Not that you seem to think so! But for others reading it's best to note that any Bitis are an advanced venomous. The bite is highly medically significant. Their speed is explosive. Their strike range is unprecedented compared to American vipers or cobras. And their needs are pretty strict. Add on the fact that antivenin is not entirely easy to purchase, and one bite could give you a permanent allergy to the AV so a second bite from any Africans species requiring SAIMR could be fatal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

halfnakedlife (02-28-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

It's grow time. She's finally settled in fully and taking food without question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

I'm not gonna lie... pretty excited to see a video!

----------


## reptileexperts

> I'm not gonna lie... pretty excited to see a video!


Yep. Problem is with her only being comfortable eating in darkness getting video is a challenge. I'll have to get her at least use to striking with the lights on and it won't be a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Getting ready for a drink last night 


Bitis will rarely drink on their own as they typically rely on coming upon water on accident or during rains in the wild. So placing them in their water once a week usually gets a good drink out of them. Sometimes you want to gently push their head in water to encourage drinking. I had missed the beginning where she was chugging water. But wanted to show a little more insight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (10-10-2016)

----------


## reptileexperts

We had a shed last night  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-29-2016),_Dev_DeCoste_ (11-08-2016),_Fraido_ (10-29-2016),_Rickys_Reptiles_ (10-31-2016)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Such a cute little thing. I love those light peachy colors. Gorgeous little snake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_reptileexperts_ (10-31-2016)

----------


## reptileexperts

We did a thing yesterday. 

Bitis nasicornis - this male will hopefully have a date with our Gaboon in a few years to produce some knock out gabino. We had stopped adding to the hot pool, but this boy was incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-06-2016),_Fraido_ (11-06-2016),Gio (11-07-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Wow!  :Surprised:    He does look incredible. Congrats.

----------


## reptileexperts

Last night. Getting more confident to eat in light! 



Hanging out on her new leaves bedding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cristacake_ (11-07-2016),Gio (11-07-2016)

----------


## Gio

> Last night. Getting more confident to eat in light! 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging out on her new leaves bedding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man,,,,

What a pattern! So much going on, yet so well defined, clear and contrasty. Pinks??? I think Suri boa folks would like those colors an awful lot.

Then you put him in a bed of leaves and the disappearing act begins.

----------

_reptileexperts_ (12-31-2016)

----------


## Dev_DeCoste

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing

----------


## reptileexperts

Fun times. Played a game last night to see how high she could hold it  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-07-2016)

----------


## reptileexperts

Rosy hiding low while she's deep in shed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-31-2016)

----------


## reptileexperts

When we first got her she could fit her entire body in this bowl  last nights drink 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

In blue  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

I will never be able to own one of these, but hands down they are the most beautiful snakes on the planet. Even looks good in shed. Probably the most effective camo I have ever seen on an animal. I have seen these on display when people literally could not see them a foot away.

----------


## cayley

The red cake inside is hilarious, what a cute cake :o happy birthdaaaay!  :Snake:

----------


## reptileexperts

Helped her get the last bit off



Perfect shed  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_GpBp_ (02-21-2018)

----------

